# is there much construction work in melbourne



## davidn330 (Dec 1, 2008)

hi,im thinking of moving to melbourne in january im a qualified plumber from ireland. is there alot of construction going on out there right now??? please help


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

davidn330 said:


> hi,im thinking of moving to melbourne in january im a qualified plumber from ireland. is there alot of construction going on out there right now??? please help


Hi, i work for a big construction company and ive been sponsered to work in Brisbane. I looked at Melbourne before i got my job but TBH i couldn't see much construction, i could be wrong but the best places are Brisbane, Western Australia is pretty booming at the momnet.

Hels


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

The Brumby Government in Melbourne (Victorian Parliament) has basically rescinded their efforts to halt urban sprawl as of yesterday. So there may be a boom in construction coming but a lot depends on the demands of the market, too. If people stop buying houses due to the recession, builders will stop building them. At the moment given the global economic situation, it's really a crap-shoot. But it is with any job.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

davidn330 said:


> hi,im thinking of moving to melbourne in january im a qualified plumber from ireland. is there alot of construction going on out there right now??? please help



Hi David,

We just moved from ireland to melbourne a month ago, my husband is a bricky and i am a site clerk, there is oceans of work here and the money is better than at home in this current climate, he takes home at least $2000 per week, and life is great here especially if you have kids.

Good luck

Paula


----------



## UK2Oz (Dec 4, 2008)

I have to agree with Paula, a lot of our clients are just walking in to jobs when they arrive and are even in the position to play one employer off against the other to acheive a better wage. If you are struggling when you get here give me a shout and I will give you a few contacts.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

IrishAngel said:


> Hi David,
> 
> We just moved from ireland to melbourne a month ago, my husband is a bricky and i am a site clerk, there is oceans of work here and the money is better than at home in this current climate, he takes home at least $2000 per week, and life is great here especially if you have kids.
> 
> ...


Ahh there you go i was wondering if Melbourne was good too. Seems like most of Australia is good for construction then. Thats good to hear.

Hels


----------



## Irishlass (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, my fiance is a finishing foreman/Site manager but has no trade or qualifications. Do you know of any recruitment agencies that he can contact to get sponsored. We're getting married in March and would hope to move asap.
Thanks


----------



## UK2Oz (Dec 4, 2008)

Try Nextstep Australia Next Step Australia, they have found work and sponsorship deals for quite a few of our clients. Good luck!!


----------



## Mark Rielly (May 14, 2012)

*Plastering*

Hi there ,I'm a self employed plasterer from scotland who has been running my own business for 4 years now.I am planning on moving to oz within the year and was wandering if Perth would have work for tradesmen like myself ??? Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mark Rielly said:


> Hi there ,I'm a self employed plasterer from scotland who has been running my own business for 4 years now.I am planning on moving to oz within the year and was wandering if Perth would have work for tradesmen like myself ??? Any info would be greatly appreciated


r u certified plasterer, and do u alrdy have permanent visa?


----------



## AngiW (May 18, 2010)

UK2Oz said:


> I have to agree with Paula, a lot of our clients are just walking in to jobs when they arrive and are even in the position to play one employer off against the other to acheive a better wage. If you are struggling when you get here give me a shout and I will give you a few contacts.


Hi,

that sounds great news as I have just got my visa approved today and I am looking to move to Melbourne in July. i am a site foreman/manager in Ireland luckly working up until July and I am greatful of any help in finding a job.

Barry


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah Plumbing is pretty much the best trade to have coming to Australia IMO.


----------



## Mark Rielly (May 14, 2012)

Well here know one really gets certified as such it's more on site training of which I done my full four years  In regards to the visa I am applying for a 3 month working holiday visa to see if me and the good lady can settle before we apply for permanent visas


----------



## paul1steyn (Jul 16, 2014)

IrishAngel said:


> Hi David,
> 
> We just moved from ireland to melbourne a month ago, my husband is a bricky and i am a site clerk, there is oceans of work here and the money is better than at home in this current climate, he takes home at least $2000 per week, and life is great here especially if you have kids.
> 
> ...


Melbourne has a lot of construction work at the moment


----------

